# Learning Spanish in San Jose del Cabo



## Gringo_Con_Queso

Hello,

I'm moving to San Jose del Cabo in the fall and I'm looking for resources to learn Spanish. I'll be living with my fiance so have a lot of chances to practice obviously. I'm fairly proficient and feel I can become fluent fairly quickly. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## circle110

I don't know about San Jose del Cabo specifically, but there are a plethora of fantastic resources online. One that I found very useful is a site called "Notes in Spanish" dot com. It has a podcast format and is done by an expat Englishman and his Spanish wife. There are dozens of other sites for learning grammar and vocabulary too.

Practice is the #1 thing and you have a built in intercambio... make sure you make the best of that opportunity.


----------



## Queretaro

If you have a good internet service you may also want to look into Skype Spanish lessons such as Spanish Lessons Online. This should give you the flexibility you need. That is of course if you cannot find somebody local to teach. Good luck.


----------



## ronb172

I use Spanishdict.com.


----------



## Ligure

*Spanish in Cabo*

Try "Spanish in Cabo". It is a Spanish school in San Jose del Cabo, Baja California Sur, Mexico. It is in el Chamizal round the corner from taquería "The Hangman"


----------



## stanburn

After almost 9 years full-time in Mexico I can pass on one secret to learning the language. Do not spend time with english speaking people. It really is that simple. Afterall isn't that the reason to move to another country, learn the language, the culture and immerse?


----------



## Isla Verde

stanburn said:


> After almost 9 years full-time in Mexico I can pass on one secret to learning the language. Do not spend time with english speaking people. It really is that simple. Afterall isn't that the reason to move to another country, learn the language, the culture and immerse?


That's one of my main reasons for living in Mexico, but for others it may just be the weather and a lower cost-of-living!


----------



## TundraGreen

stanburn said:


> After almost 9 years full-time in Mexico I can pass on one secret to learning the language. Do not spend time with english speaking people. It really is that simple. Afterall isn't that the reason to move to another country, learn the language, the culture and immerse?


Ironically, my Spanish has improved since I joined an English conversation group. It is a collection of Mexicans trying to improve their English. From that group I have made lots of friends who are trying to learn English. Outside of the conversation group we mostly speak Spanish, with the result that I get as much or more Spanish practice than they do English practice.


----------

